# Family Sepeartion By Distance During Disaster / Crisis - Help Ideas Requested!



## MindMagick (May 28, 2012)

Greetings to all!
I sincerely need your thoughts, ideas, and suggestions on an issue soon affecting our family with our own Emergency Operations Plans. I have spent my entire career in Emergency Operations & Critical Incident Management. For the past 18 months I have really kicked up our Family Emergency Preparedness Plans. I feel comfortable at present with our long term food & water, emergency equipment, operational security, secondary bug out locations, shelter in place, and a host of other preparedness measures in a wide and diversified needs assessment if a disaster or complete collapse presents itself.......except for one new & unexpected issue. And therein lies our problem:

We live in Pennsylvania! Our 18 year old son will soon leave for his Freshman year at a large university in a western state. It's a mere 1574 air miles away! Hence the problem: I feel comfortable here with our plans and equipment and supplies. In case of a Critical Incident that we could see escalating I would have him fly home in short order no matter where he is during the semester. But how do I get him home in case of sudden disaster or crisis. I have been training him in Emergency Preparedness and I will make sure he has necessary emergency supplies at college as well as a fully stocked "Ready Emergency Pack" as well as anything else I can think of for him in an emergency. His training on usage of all items as well as emergency procedures will be in place by the time he starts the semester in late August. But how the heck do I get him home during a collapse of infrastructure. I have discussed my concern with his mom, who also had a career in emergency medical services, and we clearly feel uncomfortable about him being such a long distance away. And no, we will NOT FORCE HIM to go to a college closer to our home for a multitude of reasons. I guess I can't have the best of both worlds but does anybody out there have any advice, suggestions, or words of wisdom for two parents and the safety of their only son?

I thank all of you in advance!!!


----------



## MindMagick (May 28, 2012)

Sorry...That should read "Family Separation" in the title block! Darn spell check!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I think the first step would be to establish some contacts in the area of the school and some where that he could stash some form of bug home transportation. As a parent I can really see your position.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

If you believe you can fly him home, I think that's the best plan of all. And just getting to/from the airport during such an event would need serious planning.

Two things come to mind. I do not know his religious beliefs or the terrain/climate he's heading for, so it may not apply to him.

Christian youth groups can offer trust, camaraderie and protection that many people never know. A sojourner under their roof is treated as family, short and long term. If this is an option he needs to get involved at the earliest opportunity. 

Second, it sounds like you are serious enough to rent a storage space for him and ship him some goods. Just outside of town (if it's a metro area) often has cheaper storage rates. It also means it's within a few days walking distance (won't starve on the way there) and he doesn't have to protect it at least that far. A means of evacuating with the whole shebang would be best, even a cart. 

Make preps for two people as he will likely need help--and hopefully he finds a very good, worthy friend there. He can even keep protection items there that are prohibited by law or legal agreements. It isn't difficult to disguise/store items in a low-key manner, especially with boxes or freebie furniture. And a closet-sized storage shed doesn't cost too much, even climate-controlled is less than a lot of cell phone plans. The truly important perishable stuff (seeds) can be kept where he lives.

Driving that distance would be extremely dangerous if not impossible due to fuel shortages. If he can't drive out, hopefully he can find an area to camp and protect. If there are like-minded relatives within a few hundred miles, that might be a worst case option.


----------



## MindMagick (May 28, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> I think the first step would be to establish some contacts in the area of the school and some where that he could stash some form of bug home transportation. As a parent I can really see your position.


Thanks for the response! AFTER his Freshman year he IS PERMITTED to have a vehicle. That's a good thing! But, can you imagine an 18 year old in time of crisis driving a 1000 miles east considering mayhem, gas shortage, grid down, etc...? And that's considering a half way point if I drive 1000 miles west! Jeesh....what a mess! See why I asked for suggestions?


----------



## MindMagick (May 28, 2012)

Fn/Form said:


> If you believe you can fly him home, I think that's the best plan of all. And just getting to/from the airport during such an event would need serious planning.
> 
> Two things come to mind. I do not know his religious beliefs or the terrain/climate he's heading for, so it may not apply to him.
> 
> ...


Greeting Function Over Form!
You gave me some pause for thought! THANK YOU! Yes, flying home at first sight of problems would be at the top of my list! Now your really great idea: of course, establishing himself with a church there! He goes to church here regularly! I never thought of that. That is a great idea that will be further worked on! Thank you! And I like the idea you also presented of a storage locker. Perfect! The relative concept will not work as we have none in the area. Feel free to offer further ideas as they are all appreciated by us! Thank you again!


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

MindMagick said:


> Greeting Function Over Form!
> You gave me some pause for thought! THANK YOU! Yes, flying home at first sight of problems would be at the top of my list! Now your really great idea: of course, establishing himself with a church there! He goes to church here regularly! I never thought of that. That is a great idea that will be further worked on! Thank you! And I like the idea you also presented of a storage locker. Perfect! The relative concept will not work as we have none in the area. Feel free to offer further ideas as they are all appreciated by us! Thank you again!


Thinking about details... once he's established with a group or person, the storage location should be on their home side of town. That way, if he chooses to bug in with them, he brings something to the table that doesn't require an adventure across town.

Is he in a metro area with a major airport? I think any flights would be snapped up very quickly if people are aware of a huge event. Is there any way to use frequent flyer status or maybe an "anytime" pre-purchased ticket to help his chances? I have no idea if that exists. It may be possible to hunt this down on an "ill close relative" pretext.

A smaller airport may not be serviced at all--planes may be grounded or reserved for priority traffic (maybe even by govt contract). Anyway, he needs to know how to work the chosen airlines system, what his privileges are... and how to be politely yet firmly demanding and insistent.


----------



## lucaspm98 (Apr 23, 2012)

MindMagick said:


> Thanks for the response! AFTER his Freshman year he IS PERMITTED to have a vehicle. That's a good thing! But, can you imagine an 18 year old in time of crisis driving a 1000 miles east considering mayhem, gas shortage, grid down, etc...? And that's considering a half way point if I drive 1000 miles west! Jeesh....what a mess! See why I asked for suggestions?


I think he needs a high speed golf cart with roof solar panels and bullet-proof glass. 
But seriously, a car with some extra gas could get him closer to home. After it runs out he could take a bike with a comfortable backpack the rest of the way.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Do you have friends or family between your son and home? If so maybe you could make arrangements to store some fuel with them. That might help him get home.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Almost 3am for me, but I read a book, The Long Ride Home, she got trapped almost 2000 miles from home when an EMP hit... I know it's fiction but had alot of good ideas... If he has a Kindle, it's only 99 cents 

http://www.amazon.com/The-Long-Ride...1342074863&sr=1-1&keywords=the+long+ride+home

PS: She made it on a bicycle by the way...


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I would get a motorcycle and bug that out. plan on how to siphon gas and allow about 10 ten days to get home. pack accordingly. first food and water, then sleeping bag, rain gear, clothes to the time of year and for course protection such as a shotgun or handgun. know more than one way out of dodge. add a cigarette lighter to the bike so that you can charge a gps or cell phone if they were up and working.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

I know the first impulse when dealing with family members is to get them home in time of crisis. If the crisis is big and bad enough, that may not be an option. The best thing you can do for him is to make sure he has the knowlege and skills to operate safely on his own, if need be. If he has a career in EMS and the SHTF, he's going to be pretty busy doing what he does best.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

tac803 said:


> I know the first impulse when dealing with family members is to get them home in time of crisis. If the crisis is big and bad enough, that may not be an option. The best thing you can do for him is to make sure he has the knowlege and skills to operate safely on his own, if need be. If he has a career in EMS and the SHTF, he's going to be pretty busy doing what he does best.


I agree wholeheartedly! I am a mother with 4 adult children (w/3 grandkids)scattered, and I trust them with their preparedness and the guidance of the LORD to be a light in a dark place wherever they are. But I too would love to have them all here at the homestead when SHTF...I told them all I'm having an "End of the World" party on Dec 18th to try to entice them to come home for Christmas this year!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm in a similar situation with my oldest daughter, only nowhere near the distance you are talking about (she's only 140 miles away), so planning for her safe return with the onset of a major event is not as difficult. Top-off the gas tank and keep a few basic needs ready to go...simple, compared to your situation. With paying close attention to SHTF indicators, an early decision to put your bug home plan into action will save valuable time and greatly reduce the risks of not making it home.

I myself face a bit more of a challenge regarding my own bug home strategy, as I'm in the transportation industry, hauling hazardous materials in a rural environment.

I wrote up my own strategy, found here (it's a long read, so get comfy): http://www.preparedsociety.com/foru...strategy-rural-commuting-transportation-9606/

Although this is a somewhat different situation, you will see very similar issues which should be considered. My bug home strategy is based on things I know about my surrounding environment, as well as the unknown, and there were many other good points brought up during discussions after the opening post.

Planning and practicing with the use of gear and equipment for a bug home strategy is only a small slice of what you need to be doing. The unknowns that may be encountered along the way home are what can bite you, so look ahead at the many things you don't yet know about. Research for info about the environment he will travel through now, especially the flora, fauna, water sources and terrain (you can't carry enough food and water to make a long walk). If things get really bad, vehicle travel won't even be a safe option for a small group even if they had enough spare fuel and supplies, and especially one or two companions, as they would be quickly over-taken by desperate people who made little or no preparations. As mentioned by others, working with other groups may be your (his) best route to go. Yes, you may be separated indefinitely, depending on the scenario, and, have no means to communicate for a very long time, if ever (worst case scenario)...that's the reality of a major scenario that I think you need to address, especially considering the distance. Do you have him shelter in place with someone he can trust locally, or do you think he can cover that distance on foot? The latter is highly unlikely, even for most of the people with a life-time of outdoor experience. Most anyone having farther than a few hundred miles with favorable weather and terrain, walking alone after SHTF, does not have a good chance for survival, IMHO.

I know I'm not giving you any sugar-coating on the cookie here, but, with distance comes time, and the more time it takes to make the trip, the less your chances of coming out of it alive. I'm facing that same reality myself, and I'm only looking at less than 100 miles distance from home during my average work-day.

The earlier mention of a cache of supplies in a storage unit to be able to shelter in place somewhere near-by is a great idea. If he can befriend others in the area, he will have something to offer in the form of goods, for bettering the odds of the group as a whole.

I'm seeing some difficult decisions that only yourself and your family can make, and should be made as a family unit. Consider the odds of survivability and success of your plan, whatever you decide.

I wish all the best to you and yours while you continue to move forward.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Daughter and Son-in-law live on the East coast. Son-in-law is Army and they both have a good head on their shoulders.

Next year Son and Daughter-in-law will be living on the West coast. Son and Daughter-in-law also have a good head on their shoulders.

Wife and I live in the Midwest part of the country. I figure it will be waaaaaay toooo dangerouse for them to try and make it back home 

Plus I'll have 2 Grandmothers bunking with me, so I figure we'll be more of a liability then and asset to the "kids". 

Which means I would always be wondering if they are OK and if my presence could have made a difference to their lives......


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There will reach a point when flying home will not be an option. At some point the dollar will collapse. Most airlines won't have money for fuel. The ones that have fuel won't be accepting US dollars as payment.

I don't think that having a family member come home in an SUV is a good idea either. There could be accidents that completely block traffic. Or there could be TSA checkpoints where they don't let anybody through. 

I think the best transportation will be a motorcycle. If traffic is stopped for miles ahead you can easily turn around and go a different way. Same thing if you see a government checkpoint ahead. Sure, you can't carry much with a motorcycle but I think you're much more likely to get there.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

MindMagick said:


> Thanks for the response! AFTER his Freshman year he IS PERMITTED to have a vehicle. That's a good thing! But, can you imagine an 18 year old in time of crisis driving a 1000 miles east considering mayhem, gas shortage, grid down, etc...? And that's considering a half way point if I drive 1000 miles west! Jeesh....what a mess! See why I asked for suggestions?


I'm guessing that if things get that bad and fuel supplies are limited, one or the other of you will not have access to enough fuel to meet half way, let alone make it back home once you link up. YOU might have enough gas at home to make it, but odds are he wont have any storage capability while living on campus. That will limit him to whats in the tank and the money in his pocket to refuel.

My kid goes to college 2 hours away, and I have to assume that in a bad situation that that normal 2 hour drive might be 2 days or more.

Does he have a credit card for emergency use, assuming those will still work.
Does he have good paper maps of the state he is in and the states between him and you. You might have an agreed upon meeting point, but events could force you to both replan. he will need good paper maps. So will you.

Other than that, hopefully you raised your kids to use their heads. They are adults now, even if they are your kids. You can't be there to protect them 24/7 the way you were when they were 5 or 6 years old.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I believe that I have read all of the posts in here and have not seen this solution. Consider chartering a business jet. These aircraft have the range, there is no TSA screening, other then TSA knowing their names.

If it truly is TEOTWAWKI then the $5000 or so the charter the jet will cost will not be an issue. Your boy could ask around at college and see if any other students are in the same situation as him and share the expense. Charter jets can carry up to 8 passengers. Most medium sized and larger airports have jet charter services.

All your boy needs to do is get to the airport.


----------



## tsalam16 (Oct 23, 2011)

Surely there are other students from far away from home as he is. I would doubt there will be any planes flying, buses or trains running etc. If I were him, I would band with as many fellow students as possible, ie safety in numbers, find as many motor bikes as needed, pack as many gas cans or small bike trailers full of gas cans, arm each person and get as much food, medical supplies, camping gear and water as possible and head out.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*bug out vehicle*

I believe the ultimate BOV will be the bicycle. You won't be able to carry much, but if you outfit it with panniers and baskets (not cool according my child), you will be able to carry more. I also think a cart could help, but greatly weighs you down. A little food, water, bike repair stuff, sleeping bag, tent and etc. would be good.

If you were to plan the journey across country and the safer routes (not interstates?), map it out with the estimated distance a person could travel each day. Have some ideas about where a person could have a stash or cache, and where would be able to crash for a night or two. You can try to imagine miles per day, but that can change because of terrain, injuries, bike repairs, etc.

I agree with a previous poster about thinking of potential people you might know between your two locations where your son could hang for a day or two to regroup or rest. There might be a few on here, who if they made contact before that would take him in for safekeeping.

My daughter has many friends in NYC and has always wanted to live there 9/11 sure ramped up my fear of that. Fortunately, she only visits there a couple times a year, and does not have plans to move there currently. I think it would be one of the worst places to be SHTF.


----------



## bigpaul (Jun 16, 2012)

travelling that kind of distance i think a motorcycle would be best, but not some huge heavy beast, he needs something fairly light that can go across country and along rural back roads, maybe an off roader that is also legal on the road, we call them trail bikes in the UK.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I definitely would go with the motorcycle. You can get real far on a tank of gas. Add in some cash and a few silver 1 oz coins in case cash ain't worth poo and a good BOB and he is in good shape. Don't bother with the bicycle just yet, once gas runs out I'm sure he can beg borrow or steal one if there is no gas anywhere.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Don't forget to think about the OP living in Pennsylvania. Before committing to a motorcycle, review your skill level of riding in ice and snow. In northern states, ice and snow are possibility for up to 5 months a years.


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

I feel that the two overlooked modes of transportation are water and rail. I have plans to evac by both. And the same reverse planning to get people to me. You will have to "borrow" stuff to make it happen but the rail system should be intact and rivers, lakes and oceans arnt going anywhere.


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

Unfortunately the rail system may be a little harder to navigate then most think. Navigating a borrowed engine maybe difficult do to with abandoned trains left in the way, alot of switches are powered and without proper tools cannot be thrown, and disconnecting the switch points from the throw bars would make the switch dam near useless. Not to mention if it were an emp event most modern engines would be useless. Also the switch locks used are very difficult to cut and you would need a whole bunch of batteries for a cutoff wheel or a small generator to work a corded one. And then there is the danger of undesirables, abandoned trains will be looted for the cargo that they were hauling and a guy with a generator trying to cut a lock makes an easy target. 

My suggestion to the OP would be to map out a route and every couple hundred miles to have a storage lockup with more supplies, fuel, water, food, and possibly another mode of transportation. It would be expensive but atleast it would break the long trek into smaller chunks. Instead of looking at it as 2000+ miles it's only 200 miles at a time. He's just gotta make it to the next cache which would cutdown the amount of stuff he would have to carry making him lighter and faster.
Good luck


----------

